# BATTERY hr19 -12 s 12v - 18.0Ah/20hr



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello, only got a year out of my 2016 HSS 1332 Battery.
Went to Honda and it was not covered, so of course they wanted to sell me a new one.
Anyone know of a good replacement Battery?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Pretty sure any old lead acid that fits in the space will work, but the OEM battery is an AGM. I would just get a Honda replacement. 

I wonder why your battery went bad, I have 2 years on mine and I never even disconnected while in storage.

How many bolts does the battery measure, and have you tried leaving it on the machine running to see if it will recover?

There are lots of battery chargers that see a battery at super low volts as defective and automatically NOT charge. In this case a trick is to add a good battery in parallel to trick the charger.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't like AGMs. I have had bad luck with them. 

Here is the deal, their charging tolerances must be really narrowly regulated and, as a result, take longer to recharge and never seem to be completely recharged. Look up the constant rate charging profile for the failed AGM you took out.

Then compare your AGM's charging profile to the charging profile of a high quality (i.e., Interstate brand) stupid lead acid battery which can tolerate virtually any kind of charging profile and which discharges fast and, consequently, which recharges fast. 

The only exception to the foregoing in my experience has been Optima brand AGMs. They can tolerate a regulator which is designed to recharge a lead acid battery and they last three times as long as a regular AGM or lead acid battery.

I don't have a battery on my snowblower. But I have batteries of that size or slightly larger on at least seven jet skis, UTV, riding lawn mower, and garden tractor and I have switched them all over to the high quality Interstate brand lead acid battery and I keep them on their own 1510 Battery Minder and the batteries last a long time.

BatteryMINDer 1510 | 12 Volt Maintenance Charger with 10 Year Warranty


I don't see how a regulator for a snowblower can really put out and maintain the constant charge rate required by a AGM battery for the period it requires an AGM to recharge. 

I am not a scientist. I have just had bad luck with AGMs and prefer a high quality Interstate brand (or Optima AGM) over an AGM.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

EverStart Lawn & Garden Battery, Group Size U1R-7 $19.99 Walmart. Get 2-4 years with no maintenance. I have one on my Ariens 1332 pro and a small tractor. I had one that went over 6 years.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have had bad luck with optima batteries too. Odyssey is a much much better AGM. If anyone is thinking about going to AGM, buy an Odyssey.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

This looks like a reasonable option at $36:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CSB-Batter...602264?hash=item4b1918ca58:g:H~MAAOSwCPdZ5wm7 

There aren't too many options in that group size (1/2 U1).

My HSS1332ATD battery only lasted 8 months March-November 2017. Never even hooked up my extra lights to it; ran them off a separate rechargeable pack the couple of times I used them last spring. I started the machine every two months until November, when I discovered the battery was completely dead. Fortunately it was well under the 1-year warranty time frame.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Or this one... https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-20AH-S...776200?hash=item1c70a26908:g:pKEAAOSw4A5YnLfp


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all for the great battery feedback!
I had just now checked the battery and it was 11.66 Volts. At this voltage it would not crank the engine. I put it on the machine and hand started it to see what the snowblower was putting out and it seemed all over the place (video here 



 ).
I just called the dealer and he told me the battery was dead and I need a new one so I will have to go and get one once he calls back with a price.

I was upset with the dealer as I got my machine back after having the transmission vent kit install and I asked him to check the whole machine over and get it ready or the winter. After using it twice already there was a bad scraping sound coming from below and I ended up having to adjust the scraper bar and shoes as they did not do that and it bent a bit of the bucket! I managed:sad2: to bend the sheet metal on the bucket back and added some industrial red paint underneath the scraper bar to bring it back to almost new condition. Very frustrating


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I've come to learn that batteries require correct commissioning steps as well as a multi stage battery tender to get good mileage out of them.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks barney for the tip! The one Ebay battery link does not ship to Canada :-(


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, I found this and ordered, so we will see.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

The Battery Tender Junior works great and comes with a pigtail for the battery. Can’t go wrong for $25 - $30 imho


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Stephen0523 said:


> Hi all for the great battery feedback!
> I had just now checked the battery and it was 11.66 Volts. At this voltage it would not crank the engine. I put it on the machine and hand started it to see what the snowblower was putting out and it seemed all over the place


Testing charging system voltages with a defective/undercharged battery on any machine will not give accurate results. The battery is taking lots of amps which will reduce voltages. With a good fully charged battery the voltage will be in the 14's.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Stephen0523, bummer to hear about your battery. (and tabora...and E350).

If you haven't used a tender/charger I would suggest to use one one (like barney mentions) and keep it on. I use an OptiMate 3 and so far so good.

At least our GX engines start really well by hand.




barney said:


> I've come to learn that batteries require correct commissioning steps as well as a multi stage battery tender to get good mileage out of them.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a TM-241 Optimate 4 Dual Program charger on the battery, but that didn't make any difference... If the battery is internally defective, that's that. I'm just glad that mine died while still under the 1-year battery warranty. Fortunately, I was able to use the battery out of my Honda Transalp while I was waiting for the replacement.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Just went out and cleared some snow after leaving the new battery sit for a couple days and it fired right up!


----------

